# [solved] glsa-check still complaining

## exeral

Hi everybody

I upgraded firefox to 10.0.11 due to glsa alert

but glsa-check is still complaining:

 *Quote:*   

> root@server:~# glsa-check -l affected
> 
> [A] means this GLSA was marked as applied (injected),
> 
> [U] means the system is not affected and
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@server:~# glsa-check -p affected
> 
> Checking GLSA 201301-01
> 
> >>> No upgrade path exists for these packages:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@server:~# glsa-check -f affected
> 
> Fixing GLSA 201301-01
> 
> >>> cannot fix GLSA, no unaffected packages available

 

 *Quote:*   

> root@server~# eix -I xul
> 
> No matches found.

 

What can I do   :Question: 

thanksLast edited by exeral on Wed Jan 23, 2013 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

From the output, it seems, that you still have xulrunner installed.

IIRC it is no longer required for Firefox & Co and therefore safe to remove: emerge -C xulrunner or emerge -ac

be careful with the latter command, as it checks for any obsolete package.

It is not showing up in eix, as eix uses only ebuilds from the portage trees/overlays.

V.

----------

## exeral

thank you ! problem solved

but i don't undertsand

 *Quote:*   

> eix uses only ebuilds from the portage trees/overlays

 

----------

## Veldrin

the eix database is built from the ebuilds available in the portage tree (and overlays). if an ebuild gets entirely removed from the portage tree, eix will no longer list it, and therefore not able to help you find it. 

In you case, xulrunner was used by firefox, but more recent versions do not need it anymore (as is provided directly by firefox), but at the same time it was not mandatory to remove it. so over time, when old version which required xulrunner got removed from the portage tree, xulrunner was also removed, and thus gets no longer listed in eix.

I hope that clarifies it.

V.

----------

